# Liquid Aeration after Pre Emergent?



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have always heard you should never mechanically aerate your lawn right after applying pre emergent. Would the same hold true for applying liquid aeration?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Liquid aeration is different. Mechanical aeration will deposit soil containing weed seeds on top of your Pre barrier. Liquid aeration will supposedly re structure your soil so it is more porous


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks Greendoc!


----------

